# Stories and Dark Poetry



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am officially going to start posting my stories and Dark poetry here. Wish me good luck, first time I have ever shared them with anyone...

Over the next few days, I hope to get them all here..

Hopefully I won't scare anyone away, and get some good feedback.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Gothic Princess..... I look forward to reading your stories and such!

Muf


----------

